# to all FFA'S



## johniav (Jul 2, 2010)

This is my first post on this board, so bare with me.
1. I wanted to know how you discovered your preference for larger men
2. Did you tell anyone about these preferences?
As for myself, I'm glad that there are women out there that do appreciate the larger man.It goes to show that life is complicated, interesting, and full of the gifts of genetic makeup, both mentaly and physicaly, to say the least.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 6, 2010)

alright
1.Didnt really discover it, it was just always there.
2. I have told all my close friends. They don't really find it interesting, or even care, so now I am even less shy about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> alright
> 1.Didnt really discover it, it was just always there.
> 2. I have told all my close friends. They don't really find it interesting, or even care, so now I am even less shy about it.



where have you BEEN?!?!?!


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!?!



In my dreams. She escaped.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!?!



How are you doing, buddy?


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!?!



Hint: A large city on California's Pacific coast.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> Hint: A large city on California's Pacific coast.



How is Chicago this time of year?


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> How is Chicago this time of year?


She said _Pacific_, dimwit!

So, how is Boston in July???


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 6, 2010)

1. I've always been attracted to larger men
2. Not yet, but it's pretty obvious based on my choice of men....haha

I love a man who isn't afraid to eat. :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> 1. I've always been attracted to larger men
> 2. Not yet, but it's pretty obvious based on my choice of men....haha
> 
> I love a man who isn't afraid to eat. :eat2:



We need to get the government to clone you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

1. All my female friends and most of my male friends like guys with a belly. And the idea that this was awesome grew on me.

2. Just my friends know. But that's because I have no one to talk to normally and I don't feel a need to shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 7, 2010)

*i like telling people I WANT A GUY with a big GUT...they fail to understand

and that is OKIE DOKIE with me....my preference...

i was training with personal trainer at gym a few weeks ago...and a serious SSBHM came in and joined..and i let my trainer know he was TOTALLY MY TYPE..and he was like hmmmmmmmmm *


----------



## veil (Jul 7, 2010)

johniav said:


> This is my first post on this board, so bare with me.
> 1. I wanted to know how you discovered your preference for larger men
> 2. Did you tell anyone about these preferences?
> As for myself, I'm glad that there are women out there that do appreciate the larger man.It goes to show that life is complicated, interesting, and full of the gifts of genetic makeup, both mentaly and physicaly, to say the least.



1. it's always been there, even since i was a kid. i've also been attracted to a lot of average sized guys, but pining for a big guy. never met one who matched me personality wise until last year.
2. my friends all know, my family not so much. it just doesn't come up a lot.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *i was training with personal trainer at gym a few weeks ago...and a serious SSBHM came in and joined..and i let my trainer know he was TOTALLY MY TYPE..and he was like hmmmmmmmmm *



wow, i wish i lived somewhere with more BHMs, i can go a few days without seeing a guy bigger than slightly overweight. maybe i need to move to a less walkable city? but then... i like to walk... but then... no fat guys... ahh!


----------



## escapist (Jul 7, 2010)

We really should just sticky one of these "When did you first know" threads to the top of the forum since guys seem to ask it every few months.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> We really should just sticky one of these "When did you first know" threads to the top of the forum since guys seem to ask it every few months.



Well, it makes sense. My first reaction when I found this place "IS THIS FOR REAL?!" 
So it's even more logical for a guy to be confused.


----------



## RJI (Jul 7, 2010)

veil said:


> 1. it's always been there, even since i was a kid. i've also been attracted to a lot of average sized guys, but pining for a big guy. never met one who matched me personality wise until last year.
> 2. my friends all know, my family not so much. it just doesn't come up a lot.
> 
> 
> ...




NJ, The we don't walk unless its for a Cheese Steak State.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 7, 2010)

veil said:


> wow, i wish i lived somewhere with more BHMs, i can go a few days without seeing a guy bigger than slightly overweight. maybe i need to move to a less walkable city? but then... i like to walk... but then... no fat guys... ahh!


The one time I've been to Boston, I remember suddenly realizing at one point how small everyone was. Not just thin, but short too.

Granted, at 6'5", 350lbs, most everyone on this earth is "small" in comparison to me, but I guess growing up and living in the northwest and midwest I'm still used to seeing other tall and/or big guys.

But yeah, I'd love living in Boston. Is it wrong to enjoy public transportation as much as I do?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

We could just amend the Intro thread for FFAs to state "when they first knew."


----------



## escapist (Jul 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, it makes sense. My first reaction when I found this place "IS THIS FOR REAL?!"
> So it's even more logical for a guy to be confused.



I was turned onto the whole BHM FFA thing a long time ago, back when web-rings were a popular way of advertising a site. (like over 10 years ago). I also found other Fat Guy Fan sites made by FFA's. They unfortunately were lacking in content and not ever search engine friendly or perhaps they would have been more popular as well.




Paquito said:


> We could just amend the Intro thread for FFAs to state "when they first knew."



Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

And we could try an equivalent for BHMs to answer, perhaps something along the lines of "when did it sink in that you're a BHM?," or "have you had any FFA experiences?"


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 7, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> The one time I've been to Boston, I remember suddenly realizing at one point how small everyone was. Not just thin, but short too.
> 
> Granted, at 6'5", 350lbs, most everyone on this earth is "small" in comparison to me, but I guess growing up and living in the northwest and midwest I'm still used to seeing other tall and/or big guys.
> 
> But yeah, I'd love living in Boston. Is it wrong to enjoy public transportation as much as I do?



6'5....what? Well, hello....


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 7, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> 6'5....what? Well, hello....


LOL, did you not see the thread?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69889

Heck, I think she's like 5'4" or so.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 7, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> LOL, did you not see the thread?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69889
> 
> Heck, I think she's like 5'4" or so.



Um, no....I have never seen that before. Fuckin' hot.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 7, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Um, no....I have never seen that before. Fuckin' hot.


haha, thanks! 

(now move out to KC pleez! )


----------



## johniav (Jul 8, 2010)

While I'm currently the oppositte body type, I have had this mindset for as far back as I can remember. I'm not sure why in the world I think this way.
your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

johniav said:


> While I'm currently the oppositte body type, I have had this mindset for as far back as I can remember. I'm not sure why in the world I think this way.
> your guess is as good as mine.



Wait...so you got us to post all our deepest feelings and you are not a bhm...


***looks for torch**









heheheh..seriously...what made you curious about FFA/BHM'S?


----------



## johniav (Jul 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Wait...so you got us to post all our deepest feelings and you are not a bhm...
> 
> 
> ***looks for torch**
> ...


 Its more of A BHM WANNABE.LOL


----------



## johniav (Jul 8, 2010)

I never said I was well adjusted or all there. There are surprisingly well toned men who do appreciate who they are but have fun ideas that could be considered abstract.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

johniav said:


> Its more of A BHM WANNABE.LOL



sup.






Lets play with reality..


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 8, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> haha, thanks!
> 
> (now move out to KC pleez! )



I'm still in KC until I move out to Jersey in September, so if this happens I get her on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Sundays.


----------



## johniav (Jul 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> sup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that is something that I haven't seen in a long while. The Ice cream trucks sometimes do not want to stop for everyone (especialy if the driver is tired and wants to go home). However, I have found that if you take a dart and peirce two of the tires, the truck has trouble maintaining a high speed. I'm kidding of course, I would never want to pop the tires of an ice cream truck. well......ok, I just wouldn't for obvious reasons. Its just not right. ...NO i HAVE NEVER POPED a tire


----------



## veil (Jul 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We could just amend the Intro thread for FFAs to state "when they first knew."



i think we should make it a poignant musical number, definitely a first act piece (or second act if you really like "merrily we roll along" and want to make the poignancy ironic) and probably an ensemble piece, various FFAs telling their stories through the power of song. none of them should interact, think of the quintet from "west side story" but sweet. yeah!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2010)

veil said:


> i think we should make it a poignant musical number, definitely a first act piece (or second act if you really like "merrily we roll along" and want to make the poignancy ironic) and probably an ensemble piece, various FFAs telling their stories through the power of song. none of them should interact, think of the quintet from "west side story" but sweet. yeah!




It gives me an excuse to break out the leotard. So full steam ahead!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 9, 2010)

johniav said:


> Now that is something that I haven't seen in a long while. The Ice cream trucks sometimes do not want to stop for everyone (especialy if the driver is tired and wants to go home). However, I have found that if you take a dart and peirce two of the tires, the truck has trouble maintaining a high speed. I'm kidding of course, I would never want to pop the tires of an ice cream truck. well......ok, I just wouldn't for obvious reasons. Its just not right. ...NO i HAVE NEVER POPED a tire



suuuuuuurrrrrre
(^_-)


----------



## taobear (Jul 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> suuuuuuurrrrrre
> (^_-)



I popped a water bed once.


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 5, 2010)

1. I've ALWAYS had a preference for bigger men. I have this weird memory of drawing a comic strip when I was like nine or ten where a lady takes in a man who has no house and makes him fat. It's strange because I don't consider myself really interested in the feeding idea now. 
2. To this day, I haven't told anybody about my preferences outside of online communities. All my friends know that a little pudge doesn't bother me, but they don't really know that I prefer it. I don't really plan on telling them... I just plan on dating people I think are attractive and if anybody asks, I"ll tell them that I like it.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 5, 2010)

fitforfat said:


> 1. I've ALWAYS had a preference for bigger men. I have this weird memory of drawing a comic strip when I was like nine or ten where a lady takes in a man who has no house and makes him fat. It's strange because I don't consider myself really interested in the feeding idea now.
> 2. To this day, I haven't told anybody about my preferences outside of online communities. All my friends know that a little pudge doesn't bother me, but they don't really know that I prefer it. I don't really plan on telling them... I just plan on dating people I think are attractive and if anybody asks, I"ll tell them that I like it.



Date a huge fatty and get it over with


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

1. I wanted to know how you discovered your preference for larger men

Born that way.

2. Did you tell anyone about these preferences?

It was never a secret. And I look as if I would hurt someone if they said or did anything negative anyway, so only people with a death-wish or are brain-damaged would attempt it.


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 6, 2010)

Haha that's what I'm trying to do here!


----------

